# HELP! OMG !



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

So I brought home Rollitheanne yesterday and I have been preparing her home . I had her with me allday today in her blanket . I took her to go to Petco to get her a new lamp for heating her cage. I went to walmart afterwards to get her some of that aveeno wash! I keep a check on her bc she was in my purse IN her blanket then all of a sudden i looked down and SAW a little tiny pink thing and I knew what it was >>> A BABY!!!!!!! I have no idea what to do! Please help! She has a nest and NO I DID not touch them and WILL NOT!


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

omg sounds like you got the luck of the draw on this one. bad timing, huh? well i dont know anything about this but... wow. that sucks. BAD.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

No I feel very blessed. I am willing to do whatever it takes to care for these babies and especially Rollitheanne! I just want to make sure I am doing it right!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a very complete set of articles on what to do on Hedgehog World: http://www.hedgehogworld.com/content/category/4/74/42/

Perhaps start at the one that describes what to do when the baby has just been born and work your way from there: http://www.hedgehogworld.com/content/view/44/42/


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

well i know, anyone would want to keep the babies. its just from what i here, it can be a pretty difficult task. especially if you didnt know they were coming.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I have spoken to Courtney on the phone tonight. Hopefully, things will go well.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

YES and thank you.. I love being a grandma! haha


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*Wow, that's kind of one of those "I can't believe this is happening" situations!
I don't own any hedgies(will be getting one within the next few weeks) but I was wondering how she got pregnant without you being aware. Where did you get her from? Is she/was she housed with any males?*


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!! wow!! wow!!!! I guess you didn't realize how much Rolli needed you in her life afterall!

I'm sure everyone will give you the best advice and you'll be an incredible mom and grandmom...wow, that doesn't normally happen all at once!!! :lol:


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought her from a pet store ( like I said before I know ppl frown upon this),but I Love her and I think she loves me too. I don't know if she was housed with males or what the conditions were!! ALL I know is that she has babies now! I guess its just the luck of the draw! LUCK? I am happy to have her and hope to see her and her babies prosper!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it's great that you aren't like, freaking out beyond what you are now. I know of some people who buy pet store animals and find out they are pregnant then take them back, but you have a heart!
And PS: Buying pets from a pet store isn't all bad. If it wasn't for you, that hedgie would still probably be sitting in a cage at the pet store. The situations with the animals in pet stores is unfortunate, but they need love too and can give as much love as one bred at a home. Even if the chances that they will get sick or something is higher, it's people like you who are willing to take on that extra responsibility and work with them longer. That makes you the pet's savior. 
I don't look down on the people who buy animals from pet stores, because it's not the animal's fault that they were put there, and you are willing to offer one a loving, nourishing home. That's amazing in my book!
Kudos to you, cocogamby!  
Good luck with the babies, and I hope they grow into healthy, long living hedgies  
*btw:* How many did she end up having? And how are they doing right now?


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

She ended up with 5 total. I guess I expect a couple not to survive! I hope they all do, but I know things happen and some don't live! 3 are with her as far as I can tell ,but 2 are still out in the fleece on their own! I am not bothering them and hope they find their way to her! she moved from her little box to the side of the cage under her blanket . I can't tell if she made a nest or not! I hope they make it... all of them! Thank you for the KUDOS ! I really like her and hope I can give her everything she needs!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

cocogamby said:


> She ended up with 5 total. I guess I expect a couple not to survive! I hope they all do, but I know things happen and some don't live! 3 are with her as far as I can tell ,but 2 are still out in the fleece on their own! I am not bothering them and hope they find their way to her! she moved from her little box to the side of the cage under her blanket . I can't tell if she made a nest or not! I hope they make it... all of them! Thank you for the KUDOS ! I really like her and hope I can give her everything she needs!


Well, you sound like a terrific owner!
Maybe you can try to nudge them over to the mom with some fleece? Maybe someone else who has more experience should say wether or not that's okay, but if they aren't nursing that would be my initial thought to do.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

UPDATE! ONE baby died and she hasn't been with them all day! I got her new food and water today, but thats it! but the babies were crawling around where i could see them ..so they were not with her! bc i couldn't see her! I don't know maybe she isn't old enough to be a good mom?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

try turning on every light you can in the room and making one place where mom can go that is dark...use a spoon or fleece to put the babies there and hope that mom stays. I had this happen too, with an unexpected litter. I ended up putting a small fleece blanket over mom and sliding the baby in with her. She finally accepted it.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

Well all the babies are dead.. I came back from dinner and they had all passed away! I wonder if she had milk ? do their little teets get bigger? Hers haven't changed? It also crossed my mind that this place that sold to pet store knew that these hedgies weren't breeder hedgies? I don't know if so that makes me mad! How long should I leave her alone before handling her , bathing, and playing with her? I was so excited to have hedgie babies, but I guess we can't save em all!  NOW I have baby fever ! I was so excited about seeing the lil rugrats running around in a few weeks! but Thank everyone for their input and help!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am so sorry all the babies died. You can hold her and play with her now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bless you for having such a warm and loving heart. Good luck with your new baby. I look forward to pictures and stories about the little one.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

she seems ok! I maybe paranoid but she doesn't seem to eat alot.. i see ppl talking about 15 pieces of kibble... i don't think she does


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Did see eat the babies or just kill them? Moms usually don't eat much for a day or 2 after having babies, due to the fact they clean up after deliver and eat the placentas. Count her kibble for a few nights. A vet check up would probably be good, since you just got her and she had babies.


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

she didn't eat or kill them.. she just didn't take care of them! do their little teets get bigger when they have babies? if so hers didn't! They were all laid out in the cage alone and dead! maybe they weren't healthy.. I don't know so many possiblities! i plan on taking her the vet and have a full check up done! Thank you for the help!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sure due to the fact she was in a pet store and no one was aware that she was pregnant, she did not have the proper care. Pregnant moms should have higher fat foods when pregnant.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Awh! So sad :? 
I'm sorry that all of them were lost, but like with any pet after a birth (or a purchase) I'd have her checked. You never know if she has some disease that the babies might have caught and died from. Who knows? So the vet is the most reliable source for these answers.

Man, this is really upsetting. But hey, at least you still have your little baby and you can still play and love her. I hope everything ends up being okay.
xxx
Emily


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

UPdate! I bought Wellness cat food and she loves it. I have a bowl of dry food out at all times and then I put her some apples and baby food in another dish. She is eating it all now! I'm so happy my lil hedgie gonna plump up! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad your little one is doing well.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great, I'm glad she is doing well


----------

